# AVG Free?



## baron (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been using AVG Free for a few years and all of a sudden I only have LinkScanner. I do not have any other icons and AVG does not scan my computer any more. I tried to download it again but end up with LinkScanner only. Did AVG change their free computer protection? I just get upgrade your product.

Is there something else I could download for free?

Thanks.


----------



## Herald (Nov 29, 2011)

A Google search will turn up free antivirus programs; however I don't trust "free." I had AVG and still had to deal with a virus. I switched to Trend Micro two years ago and it's been much better. 

Sent from my most excellent Motorola Atrix


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 29, 2011)

John,

I've been using Microsoft Security Essentials for some time now, and I find that it works quite well.


----------



## gordo (Nov 29, 2011)

I use Avast. It has worked well so far and has a free version. Also, it's light on resources so it doesn't bog down your PC.


----------



## yoyoceramic (Nov 29, 2011)

+1 Microsoft Security Essentials.

The best option, of course, is to just nuke Microsoft and make the switch to a Linux distro.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 29, 2011)

gordo said:


> I use Avast. It has worked well so far and has a free version. Also, it's light on resources so it doesn't bog down your PC.



Same here. AVG quit updating for me as well unless I subscribed. Avast seems to work quite well.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 29, 2011)

yoyoceramic said:


> The best option, of course, is to just nuke Microsoft and make the switch to a Linux distro.



Sort of false security, I think. Like saying it's OK to drive without brakes on a lonely country road. Maybe OK--until it isn't.

Linux malware - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JoannaV (Nov 29, 2011)

My AVG Free is working just fine...


----------



## rookie (Nov 29, 2011)

gordo said:


> I use Avast. It has worked well so far and has a free version. Also, it's light on resources so it doesn't bog down your PC.




Same here, works well so far


----------



## raekwon (Nov 29, 2011)

Microsoft
Security
Essentials


----------



## Dwimble (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, if you are a Windows user, Microsoft Security Essentials is a great choice. Free, integrates perfectly, upgrades seamlessly, and in a couple of years I've never had the slightest problem with it. I have it running on all my machines at home (multiple laptops and two desktops), including one running an email server. No virus has gotten through yet.

In the past I've run Norton, McAfee, AVG, and Kaspersky. They've all caused a variety of headaches at times. MSE has given me the least trouble.


----------



## Berean (Nov 29, 2011)

What Fred said: MSSE. I have it on 3 desktops and a netbook. You might want to use Revo Uninstaller (freeware) to be sure and remove all of AVG first. Revo Uninstaller Download - Softpedia

Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows

One thing to keep in mind: if you have Windows Automatic Updates turned "off", you'll need to reset that again after installing MSSE. It turns auto-updates back on when it installs.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 29, 2011)

Avast's free version has been great for us on multiple machines. There's a yearly re-registration, but that's it.


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2011)

I use Microsoft on both my computers at this point. I used Avast on a former laptop until it died, with no problems. And I could run Norton for free if I wanted to - even have a CD for it here, but I don't need it and it takes too many resources.


----------



## Skyler (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a Mac!


----------

